# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: científicos descifran la danza de las abejas

## Polinizaciones

Lunes, 7 de abril del 2014 *Esta forma de comunicación permitió a los investigadores trazar la distancia y la ubicación donde las abejas pecorearon mes a mes, durante dos años.*Las abejas vuelan mayores distancias durante el verano que durante la primavera y el otoño para encontrar fuentes de alimento. La abeja que encuentra una buena fuente de néctar o polen realiza una _danza_ para comunicarles a sus compañeras donde ha pecoreado, indicando así a qué distancia y a cuántos grados del acimut se encuentran las colmenas.Los investigadores de la Universidad de Sussex llevan dos años descifrando la _danza de las abejas_ en miles de abejas, una forma de comunicación con la cual la abeja comunica a sus compañeras donde ir para conseguir una buena fuente de alimentos para llevar a la colmena.Midiendo el ángulo de la danza, en relación al sol y la longitud de tiempo, la abeja agita su abdomen mientras se mueve en un patrón que parece un ocho y a partir del cual los investigadores han sido capaces de trazar la distancia y ubicación donde las abejas pecorean mes a mes.El movimiento que realiza una abeja durante un segundo equivale a la distancia de 750 metros, evidenciando que la distancia que abarcan en busca de alimentos es aproximadamente 22 veces mayor en el verano que en primavera y seis veces mayor en verano que en otoño. En el verano, el área que cubren es de 15,2 km2 comparados con los 0,8 km2 en primavera y los 5,1 km2 en otoño.Los investigadores del estudio, publicado en la revista científica Plos One, explican que las abejas no gastan tiempo ni energía valiosa recorriendo de más para encontrar alimento si no lo necesitan, siendo el verano la estación del año que más retos representa para que recolecten el néctar y polen de las flores.Frances Ratnieks, asesor de la investigación y profesor de apicultura de la universidad, señaló que hay una abundancia de flores en la primavera y en otoño, pero es difícil para ellas localizar una buena parcela de flores en el verano porque la intensificación agrícola ha llevado a una disminución de las flores silvestres en las zonas circundantes a las colmenas.Las abejas enfrentan muchos desafíos, entre ellos la disminución de las zonas con plantas de pecoreo debido a las prácticas de labranza moderna. Los investigadores dicen que los resultados pueden ser utilizados para dirigir los esfuerzos a ayudar mejor a las abejas. Las abejas nos están comunicando donde están pecoreando y con eso nosotros podemos ayudarlas de mejor manera a ellas y a otros polinizadores colocando más plantas melíferas para ellas en el verano, agregó Ratnieks.  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Artículo: Científicos quieren cambiar normas de transgénicos en Europa Artículo: Científicos del IIAP crean técnica de reproducción masiva de especies maderables Abejas Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa Científicos del USDA y sus colaboradores secuencian la mayoría del genoma de la soya

----------

